# Tailgate brackets rusted off...



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Guys-

The lower "tailgate hinge/mounting brackets" on my '03 GMC 2500HD have rusted to the point that nothing's holding the passengers' side lower portion of the gate in place 

So, I need to replace these.. anyone know a good place to pick up a set (besides the stealer)?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

eBay

LMC truck


----------



## tracerich (Oct 25, 2004)

Dorman Part #38642 Any reputable parts store should have them in stock, or get them. The kit consists of four pieces and runs about twenty bucks.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

I've been able to get them at all the parts stores in the area ie: carquest, napa.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I have the same problem...WITH MY 82! This is why I hate new trucks. An 03 and it's already got parts rotted off it. 
Mine actually rotted away because the bed was rebuilt by a P.O., one bedside is GM, other wasnt available so they went with aftermarket. Few seasons as a plowtruck loaded with sand and the aftermarket side is rotted away by the hinge, as well as the small sections of bedfloor that were replaced with aftermarket. The main bedfloor and drivers side bedside are all GM and still look great. 

If it's just the hinge itself that's gone, I got mine at Advance in the Help section.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I picked up mine at a local auto parts (Chet Nichols) they are in the Help section of the parts store. I think they were under $20 for both sides.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

It might just be the 99-02's, but as of 2 years ago when I had to replace all 4 of mine (both on the body and both on the tailgate rotted away at about the same rate), these were dealer only parts...and beleive me I looked as I don't like my local dealer at all.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Ordered a set from amazon for $17 with free shipping. thanks guys!


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

mkwl;1251181 said:


> Ordered a set from amazon for $17 with free shipping. thanks guys!


I don't think they are much more then that from the dealer. I don't remember what they cost but it wasn't much


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

BigLou80;1254773 said:


> I don't think they are much more then that from the dealer. I don't remember what they cost but it wasn't much


Stealer wanted $65 for the set and another $35 to paint them to match.... no thanks! :laughing:


----------

